# sophie is in labour



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Her water broke on my hand and she's conrtacting


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

Yikes! 

All the best of luck. Don't do too much, the mother should naturally know what shes doing. Let her eat what she wants to eat, open the sacs if necessary.

I learnt this the hard way when I was having my breakfast one morning :bored:


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm just sitting watching her just now. She wants me here but not touching her.

She's purring constanly and shifting about alot been watching cats giving birth on youtube or i'd be really panicking lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news. hope all goes well for her. ask as many questions as you need to and there should be people around to help if you need it. hopefully sophie will do everything herself.


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

And there was me thinking this was involving dogs, oops... ut:

Sorry, never done it with cats... good luck!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Her water broke at about 9.25. She hadn't even given any signs this morning so i'm a bit shocked. She keeps looking up at me as if she's asking for help


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

all tabitha did was follow me around during the day then she finally got in her box, let out a cry that i'll never forget and the the first was born. within the hour she had given birth to all 5. hopefully sophie's will be as easy for you


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope so 2. I'll be getting the oh to help if it's needed. He'd be much less panicky than me


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm afraid i've got to go out now but i'll be back as quick as possible in case there is no one else around for you. try to keep calm and if she doesn't do the cord immediately try to give her a little time to do it herself. don't be too quick to take over but obviously don't leave it a long time. good luck, and i'll be back shortly


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh my...how you doing...how's Sophie doing xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not to bad.. trying to stay calm for sophie. She's rather calm 2. She's concentrating alot


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah bless you both...is this both your first times xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah. She's making squeaking noises when she has a contaction and she's really panting loads now


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Yeah. She's making squeaking noises when she has a contaction and she's really panting loads now


Really sounds like ones coming xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You posted that her waters had broken at 9:24 so presumably they broke just before that - say at 9:20. If there are no kittens by 10:20 and she's been in active labour the whole time I'd be ringing my vets.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Yeah. She's making squeaking noises when she has a contaction and she's really panting loads now


It sounds like she will have one soon. Has she settled down somewhere? You will probably notice she'll start licking herself alot. It can be a bit scary when you see them panting but its perfectly normal.


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

How's your cat doing?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

We're in her room and she's in her box. She doesn't seem distressed at all. There is a sac so it's comin


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

You sound like your doing so well keeping calm xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Baby number one is out


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Baby number one is out


Yey well done you and Sophie xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She is cleaning and doing the cord


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

is it ok? is she cleaning it. Don't worry too much about placentas and cords at this stage as long as she has cleaned its face and its moving etc.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i will be online for the next hour then i have to go.
Hope all goes well for you, do you have carly's number aswell just incase.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She spent ages cleaning it and i heard her eating the placenta. I can't quite see it feom the way she is lying but i think it's feeding. She's panting again


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't have carlys number


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> She spent ages cleaning it and i heard her eating the placenta. I can't quite see it feom the way she is lying but i think it's feeding. She's panting again


Ah wow that's great news...is it too early to tell colour xx


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

Aww congrats! Can you see its color?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, will pm you carly's number now.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Number 2 is out. She is cleaning


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Is she still ok xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah she is great. She is doing so well


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Yeah she is great. She is doing so well


That's great xx well done both of you xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

well done on the safe delivery of the first two. glad others are around now to advise if you need it.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great news on the first 2


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

is the second feeding xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A nice straight forward labour so far, well done you and Sophie.
You should have carly's number now.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

any news hun xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> She spent ages cleaning it and i heard her eating the placenta. I can't quite see it feom the way she is lying but i think it's feeding. She's panting again


You do need to be sure you get a placenta for each kitten. It's possible to miss one - if she is giving herself a good clean and making slurping sounds not long after delivering a kitten she is probably eating one.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck i hope it all goes well._


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

My phone ran out of battery. Number 3 is out. Everyone is cleaned and feeding


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Great news ... Has she finished


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> My phone ran out of battery. Number 3 is out. Everyone is cleaned and feeding


thats not good when were all sat here waiting for updates lol..
thats great is she ok...do you think shes finished now xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure. She still panting a bit


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

So glad that the first 3 are doing well


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

any more hun...what colour are the 3 xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Think she's finished at 3. She's had some food and is trying to sleep now.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Think she's finished at 3. She's had some food and is trying to sleep now.


ah thats a great pic...
glad shes ok and hopefully finished..

you still feeling ok xx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Think she's finished at 3. She's had some food and is trying to sleep now.


What a lovely thread, congratulations lynnenagle! Gorgeous photo!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations on your 3 little fur babies, glad everything went well. looking forward to more pictures once they have settled._


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad they've all arrived safely.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

That's a lovely photo  Well done lovely Sophie xxx


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad it all went smoothly


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

THat's such a cute picture - congratulations


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased all went well for Sophie and her babies


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done Sophie your babies look lovely, Lynn you were very brave  well done to you too


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations Sophie and slave on your beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Ty everyone. I am sooo proud of sophie. She done so well. Hardly even made a sound. She is doing great with her babies. She even let me move number 2 out the way so she could clean number 3. She is such a calm and trusting cat.
The only small issue was number 3 came out screaming and i noticed the cord was wrapped round its leg so i just carefully unwrapped it and gave it back to mum. He calmed down after that.
Going out with the kids to play adventure golf as a treat for being super quiet. My oh is staying with sophie so i'll report back later with weights.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I made this with the New Life Collab Mega Bundle by Save a Life, which is available at Nuthouse Scraps and several other scrap shops. It was especially created to raise money to save the life of 4 year-old Anna Storchak, who suffered a relapse of a stage 4 retroperitoneal neuroblastoma and desperately needs antibody therapy.

I hope the mods will not mind me shamelessly advertising this charity scrap kit.....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Sophie and midwife


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad all went well, Sophie looks very content with her babies. xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your new arrivals, glad everything went well


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations, pleased all has gone well. Hope to see some pics when you get the chance to post any.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't think i'll get weights tonight. She is pulling the blanket over them when i go in the room. I'll try in the morning. I haven't managed to replace the blanket they're on yet. It's not wet, just a bit messy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is being a protective mum bless her :001_wub: Do try to get the blanket changed as soon as you can though


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah i'll try when i take more food through


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

How often should i take food through to her? She had a full pouch at about 1, 4 and 6. If i took some through at 9 and 12 would that be ok till morning?
Moved her blanket. I had two fleecy blankets in there so i've took one of just now. I have another one but she didn't want me putting it in


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Does she clean her dish? If she does put a couple of pouches down and see if she is still cleaning it. She will be eating more in a couple of weeks when the kittens are taking a lot more milk.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She did at 1 and 4 but left a small amount at 6. Thats why i thought every three hours. I'll take through and extra pouch incase she's needing it when i feed her next


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

My oh just weighed the kittens

Kitten one 132g
Kitten two 125g
Kitten three 127g

All have big bellys and are feeding again


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Not an expert but them weights seem great xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I think they're good weights. Helps me feel a bit more settled with them. And sophie is a natural


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> I think they're good weights. Helps me feel a bit more settled with them. And sophie is a natural


Bet they look like right chunky monkeys...

That first pic you posted when she was curled up with them was just very cute ya can tell how much she already loves them xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

It is so cute to see her with them. She seems very proud of them and keeps cuddling right into them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lynnenagle said:


> I think they're good weights. Helps me feel a bit more settled with them. And sophie is a natural


They are excellent weights :thumbup1: Try to weigh them every day at around the same time and look for gains of around 10g a day


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations - looking forward to more pics.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great weights, bet your glad the waiting is finally over, now the work begins. xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I only just saw this thread but congratulations to both of you and great job to Sophie for such a smooth birth!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah it's such a relief they're here but it just gives me a million new things to worry about. 
I went in this morning to top up her food and she was curled up with them purring away


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Yeah it's such a relief they're here but it just gives me a million new things to worry about.
> I went in this morning to top up her food and she was curled up with them purring away


Ah that sounds Brill...really pleased for you xx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are fantastic weights, you must be proud of your little bundles of love. Just looked back at the pic of Sophie curled round them, she looks so content.


----------

